
Show HN: Chatbot Creation Tool for non technical users - faridmovsumov
https://rebot.me/
======
faridmovsumov
It would be nice to get some feedbacks. This project is not new but I
discovered "Show HN" feature recently and it is really nice to get quality
feedback from community. I am still improving this product.

